# Building envelope



## lic_hhjimenez

Field and topic:
El termino "Building envelope" a que se refiere?
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Building envelope: existing condition of the walls, windows, roofs and doors.  Potential for savings, including the use of insulation, weather stripping, storm windows and solar film


----------



## araceli

Mi intento:
fachada multicapa o doble fachada
Fuente: Google.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Según el EuroDicAutom, y hablando de ahorro de energía, es el *envoltorio*, si quieres agregar *del edificio.*

No creo que tu traducción se aplique en este caso, Araceli; se refiere a todo lo que "envuelve" al edificio: paredes, ventanas, puertas, etc.

Saluditos.

EVA.


----------



## FELCEL

La traduccion mas literal, creo yo, seria Envolvente del edificio, la cual es correcta, tambien se habla en arquitectura como la piel del edificio o el cerramiento, diferenciandose dentro de este último los cerramientos verticales (paredes, ventanas y puertas) y cerramientos horizontales (cubiertas, techos, claraboyas, etc.)
Segun lo que entendí, es lo que yo pondría, espero sirva de algo. 
Felipe


----------



## mora

Hola

Felcel tiene razón. Building Envelope = Todas los cerramientos que separan el espacio interior del espacio exterior, la barrera del tiempo. 

Mora


----------



## Calario

Para el material de los muros se usaría "revestimiento" o - quizás - "recubrimiento". Para el resto (ventanas, puertas), se usaría "cerramiento" o "carpintería" (aunque no sea de madera).


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

Lo más correcto sería envoltura.


----------



## porojaf

Estoy traduciendo un documento en el área de construcción y para mi esto debería ser: "Acabados del edificio". Al menos en ecuador tiene sentido a todo lo que está por sobre la estructura, porque "envoltura del edificio" no hace mucho sentido aquí.


----------



## Pablo75

Hola porojaf

No es "acabados", ya que esta palabra se refiere al material de terminación superficial. Por ejemplo, "Material: mampostería de ladrillos cerámicos. Acabado: jaharro+enlucido"

Mi sugerencia:

building envelope = envolvente del edificio

Ejemplo (ECU):

"_Evaluación de la eficiencia energética en la envolvente de tres edificios de oficinas, construidos en la ciudad de Quito a partir del año 2011_"
Fuente: http://repositorio.puce.edu.ec/bitstream/handle/22000/14504/tesis 2018 LUIS ENRIQUE SORIA.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y

"_4.1. Envolvente de la edificación Para la envolvente de la edificación se debe considerar los siguientes aspectos: 4.1.1. Categorías de espacio  Se especifican requisitos para la envolvente exterior de la edificación, para dos categorías de espacio: a) Espacios habitables (espacio acondicionado residencial). b) Espacios no habitables (espacio semi-climatizado). _"
Fuente: Ministerio de desrrollo urbano y vivienda - Norma ecuatoriana de la construcción https://www.habitatyvivienda.gob.ec/wp-content/uploads/downloads/2019/03/NEC-HS-EE-Final.pdf

Dfinición: Building envelope - Wikipedia.


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

De acuerdo a la definición en inglés, se trata del aislamiento climático del edificio visto de una forma integral. Eso incluye revestimientos interiores y exteriores (en paredes, pisos y techos), acondicionamiento de aire, materiales y juntas aislantes en puertas y ventanas, etc. No conozco una expresión estándar para denominarlo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## jose_mmolina

Yo soy arquitecto activo en Chile y lo conozco como envolvente.


----------



## Kaoss

porojaf said:


> Estoy traduciendo un documento en el área de construcción y para mi esto debería ser: "Acabados del edificio". Al menos en ecuador tiene sentido a todo lo que está por sobre la estructura, porque "envoltura del edificio" no hace mucho sentido aquí.


No necesariamente. Los acabados se refiere al detalle o la calidad del material. "Envelope" es un concepto más general: qué es o qué forma la capa externa del edificio. 

Envolvente o piel me parece mejore opciones.


----------

